# Welcher Fischfinder für die Ostsee??



## Delta-Golf (10. August 2015)

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Fischfinder für den Einsatz in der Ostsee (DK & D) zulegen. Ich angel vom 11 Meter Segelboot, sofern die Welle und die Stimmung passt. ich kann mir einen fest montierten Schwinger, aber auch einen mobilen am Heck vorstellen.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit Euren Geräten gemacht?
Was könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Dominik.L (10. August 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fischfinder für die Ostsee??*

was möchtest du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Delta-Golf (11. August 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fischfinder für die Ostsee??*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> was möchtest du denn ausgeben?



Ich habe im Schiff einen aktuell B&G - T8 ZEUS TOUCH Plotter.
Daher reicht mir ein guter zuverlässiger Fischfinder.
300 ,00 € sollten eigentlich auskömmlich sein. Da ich aber bisher kaum Erfahrung habe halt diese Anfrage. Alles weitere klärt dann die Auswahl.


----------



## 63°Nord (11. August 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fischfinder für die Ostsee??*

Dieses wäre eine Möglichkeit:  buy.garmin.com/de-DE/DE/marine-wassersport/fishfinder/echo-301dv/prod146589.html


----------



## Dominik.L (12. August 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fischfinder für die Ostsee??*



63°Nord schrieb:


> Dieses wäre eine Möglichkeit:  buy.garmin.com/de-DE/DE/marine-wassersport/fishfinder/echo-301dv/prod146589.html



würde ich nicht empfehlen! da dieses gerät nur down vision (diese Fotorealistische ansicht) hat. zum finden von versunkenen bäumen ideal, zum fische finden nicht das richtige!

ich würde dir zum LOWRANCE Elite-4x Chirp raten. da hast du beide ansichten. Down vision und normales echo.


----------



## ulf (13. August 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fischfinder für die Ostsee??*

Hallo Dominik

Nicht immer nur die Bilder anschaun . Im Text steht doch dann , daß das auch beides kann und auch noch gleichzeitig darstellen kann (ob das aber bei dem kleinen Bildschirm noch praxixnah ist ... )

"_Der äußerst benutzerfreundliche echo 301dv mit 3,5-Zoll-Farbdisplay  bietet einen universellen Schwinger, der gleichzeitig auf einem  horizontal oder vertikal geteilten Bildschirm fortschrittliche, mit  77/200 kHz gescannte HD-ID-Echolotbilder und Garmin DownVü-Echolotbilder  liefert._"

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Dominik.L (13. August 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fischfinder für die Ostsee??*

oha, tatsache! sorry! |bigeyes


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (13. August 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fischfinder für die Ostsee??*

Auf einem 11m Boot einen 3,5-4´Fischfinder?
Jeder Blick auf ein modernes Handy sollte uns eines Besseren belehren. 5 Zoll ist eine tragbare Untergrenze, darunter nur für das Belly Boot.
Unter 300 Euro sind gute 5´auf den Markt, Downvision ist im Salzwasser eher uninteressant, deshalb verzichtbar.
1. Humminbird Helix 5 (500 Watt, 83/200Khz)
2. Garmin Echo 501c (500 Watt, 77/200Khz)
3. Lowrance Elite 5x (500 Watt, 83/200)

Den besten Bildschirm (800x480) hat das Humminbird.
Alle drei sind für den Salzwasser Einsatz geeignet.


----------



## Delta-Golf (16. August 2015)

*AW: Welcher Fischfinder für die Ostsee??*

Best Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen, hat mich etwas weiter gebracht.


----------

